# Budgie Smugglers!



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am aware of the laws/rules regarding the non use of swimming trunks in French swimming pools but generally speaking, how well is this policed?

Are they sticklers about it?

I could really do without having to pour myself into a pair of those things if at all possible :grin2:

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

We found about 50/50 had the rule.

Decathlon boxer type budgie smugglers were the best compromise i found.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Every site in France we used insisted on this rule.I think it is one of those regs that women like, plus they can enforce it so they will.>> being French.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From our experience the public pools around here enforce it - rigidly...... it is a French rule for "hygiene" reasons but I think it is just the French mindset of telling people what they can do (Napoleonic Law rules OK!).

We do NOT insist on it in our pool...... I think I would get over-ruled rapidly if I tried.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gross


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Gross


Have you been looking in the mirror while wearing such things then? >

Not something that is suitable for many blokes over the age of say 30 and below that age ????? Questionable......

It's a crazy ruling IMO, designed to stop people wearing shorts that have been worn elsewhere and MIGHT be dirty, why not insist on seeing a second pair when entering the pool? No, it's easier to say "NO" than "Yes" 'cos yes requires more effort.....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well if I were there in swimming shorts and told they are not allowed I would simply rip them off and dive in anyway, since I would be banned either way.:laugh:

But not likely to be in the situation since the only swimming I have done in the last 30 years has been diving into crystal-clear Greek water off the deck of my own boat, so pools do not appeal.:grin2:

Geoff


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I went in a French pool without budgie smugglers on, without anything on, THEN they let me use my Bermuda shorts !!! :headbang:
lol 

DJM


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It seems crazy to me but I may want a swim when we go down to the SoF in late April...doubtful as Im not a huge fan of swimming pools - the chlorine messes with me pipes!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

hampsterracing said:


> Decathlon boxer type budgie smugglers were the best compromise i found.


Do you have a link to these things you mention?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> *Well if I were there in swimming shorts and told they are not allowed I would simply rip them off and dive in anyway, since I would be banned either way*.:laugh:
> 
> But not likely to be in the situation since the only swimming I have done in the last 30 years has been diving into crystal-clear Greek water off the deck of my own boat, so pools do not appeal.:grin2:
> 
> Geoff


Thats what I like about you Captain. Your so Rock N Roll! 

In my limited experience of French campsites the rule is often enforced but I wont wear them either. There was a great site at Frontignan Plage that didnt care and one in the Dordogne end of season which we had to ourselves wasnt bothered either but most others we have used did. Personally I prefer rivers, lakes or the sea anyway. On a Yelloh Village site (Worst place I have ever stayed) on the med I was kicked out of the pool within 2 minutes.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Esther Rantzen got that one right

Quelle est le mot francais pur un (ou UNE) "Jobsworth".......

Dave :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Every site in France we used insisted on this rule.I think it is one of those regs that women like, plus they can enforce it so they will.>> being French.


Not always...:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Pretty much enforced from what I've seen.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Do you have a link to these things you mention?
> 
> ta
> 
> Graham :smile2:


https://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-active-pip-boxer-black-id_8387978.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

hampsterracing said:


> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-active-pip-boxer-black-id_8387978.html


At least they are only a fiver I 'spose....

Christ Im going to look a right twunt in a pair of those

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and a left one too...... that's the advantage/disadvantage of such apparel; both sides are equally displayed......


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> and a left one too...... that's the advantage/disadvantage of such apparel; both sides are equally displayed......


Which side do you dress sir!>>>>

I got asked that one I went for a wedding suit once !lol


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do they do 'lunchbox' smugglers too

Just askin 

tony


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Once lived in France for three years and while there I asked the guy at the local municipal pool why this rule seems to be enforced throughout their country and he said it was to do with the level of chlorine in the pool which as to be at a certain percentage at all times. Shorts when leaving the pool each time take too much of the chlorine level out compared with Speedo's and he had to check this level every hour in case the local authority do a spot check which he said they did on a regular basis and they had shut him down a few times over the years even though they ran it.


Phil


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds a little like "rubbish smugglers" to me - the amount of chlorine removed via fabric absorption would be tiny c/w that lost by water movement and any sunlight falling on the pool or every swimmer getting out would take water + chlorine with them and the amount of chlorine in many largish/municipal and many smaller privately run pools is detected and corrected automatically by a gizmo.

The tests done routinely are to ensure that it is within the correct levels, i.e. to check the machine is working properly as deviations in things like pH or temperature or even urea content will deplete chlorine levels and if there is too much stabiliser then the chlorine, while it can be measured, cannot be released to actually function as a disinfectant/biocide.

BUT to the average non-scientific, not familiar with pool chemistry it would sound a convincing reason why this is required...... but in which case why is it not universal to ALL pools in ALL countries? The SA certainly does not seem to have this rule, neither does Austria, I came across it once in Germany (in Bergedorf near Hamburg), but I was also required to wear a swimming hat there (not to keep hair inside I hasten to add - that left long ago..... that's the trouble with using Wash'n'Go shampoo - I washed, it went....).

When in doubt cloud the issue with pseudo-science (just like shampoo or skin cream adverts or yoghurts with "probiotic" properties......)

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glen432 said:


> Hi
> 
> Once lived in France for three years and while there I asked the guy at the local municipal pool why this rule seems to be enforced throughout their country and he said it was to do with the level of chlorine in the pool which as to be at a certain percentage at all times. Shorts when leaving the pool each time take too much of the chlorine level out compared with Speedo's and he had to check this level every hour in case the local authority do a spot check which he said they did on a regular basis and they had shut him down a few times over the years even though they ran it.
> 
> Phil


Sounds like B.S. to me.
You might take out a larger percentage of chlorinated water, but the the remaining water would still retain the same level of chlorine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup whatever you wore it'd make no difference unless it had a filter in the fabric.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How come the burkini is legally allowed and swimming shorts are not 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> How come the burkini is legally allowed and swimming shorts are not
> 
> tony


Tony

Test it out yourself in a Burkini.

If you are thrown out maybe you could have a oubl claim for both sexual and religious discrimination:surprise:

Please post the results>

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I got thrown out even though it had budgie smugglers on, because I was peeing in the pool





Off the 10m platform


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey sprints,

You must have a huge bladder. I was reading recently that the average pool contains 75 litres of urine.!!

Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TeamRienza said:


> Hey sprints,
> 
> You must have a huge bladder. I was reading recently that the average pool contains 75 litres of urine.!!
> 
> Davy


And they worry about the bits of dirt you picked up on shorts on the bench at lunchtime?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Urine is sterile......

I know which of these two I would prefer to see in a pool........ and I am discounting the thought of someone carrying a glass, that does not affect my decision at all...... but I suppose adds to my prejudice.....










:nerd::surprise::wink2:

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Which of these is you Dave?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

fortunately neither..... the only time that I wear budgie smugglers now is under a wet suit where they are decently covered and fit better under a wet suit than shorts.......

IMO mankinis are an abomination and whoever invented them must have done so for some really weird reason.........

Mind you...... on another subject, when I have spent time on a "clothes optional" beach - simply because that is where we happened to have stopped in the MH, it is always interesting to see the way that many blokes eyes follow the young ladies walking past in swim suits or bikinis much more closely than those who have utilised the "optional" part of the beach..... That probably says a lot about which is more attractive - more or less.....

But then young children at Christmas always seem more interested in the unwrapping than the presents inside..... :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice boobs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

hampsterracing said:


> https://www.decathlon.co.uk/b-active-pip-boxer-black-id_8387978.html


I ordered a pair of these: £4.99 delivered (if you use one of the dropbox thingies).

They fit but I would advise that if anyone buys them and you waver between two waist sizes (e.g 34, or after a good weekend, 36) then go for the larger size :wink2:

...and no, there wont be any photos! :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to France and really want to know which type of swimmers to wear then go into one of the hypermarkets and check what they sell.
One would think that they will sell what is acceptable in French municipal pools.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

autostratus said:


> If you are going to France and teally want to know which type of swimmers to wear then go into one of the hypermarkets and check what they sell.
> One would think that they will sell what is acceptable in French municipal pools.


Maybe not, because as has been said not all public pools insist on them. Then there are private pools and the French do go on holiday to other countries. Also some people, myself included, like to swim in the sea not pools, and some people who do not swim may want lightweight shorts.

Altogether these reasons might fuel a market demand for other than 'budgie smugglers'.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tbh I'm not a great fan of swimming per se. Plus I like public pools even less. I enjoyed swimming in the Italian Lakes a couple of summers ago though :smile2:

I shall take my normal bum smackers as well as the new Daniel Craig's (as I like to think of them :grin2 and we'll see what's what when we get there. tbh its only late April/early May when we are going so it may be too cold anyway...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> it may be too cold anyway...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


that's a good enough excuse for me......


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GMJ said:


> I ordered a pair of these: £4.99 delivered (if you use one of the dropbox thingies).
> 
> They fit but I would advise that if anyone buys them and you waver between two waist sizes (e.g 34, or after a good weekend, 36) then go for the larger size :wink2:
> 
> ...


:signthanks:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The thought of cold water and "budgie" smugglers makes me think more like "Wren" concealers........


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Been to a couple of sites that wont let you through the gates to sunbathe in shorts, wont visit them again and can't remember which ones, so suppose we might by accident lol
John in budgie smugglers is no worse than me in a tankini,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> Been to a couple of sites that wont let you through the gates to sunbathe in shorts, wont visit them again and can't remember which ones, so suppose we might by accident lol
> John in budgie smugglers is no worse than me in a tankini,


How can you not visit them again if you don't remember where which ones are?

I need to know how you do this for all the times I try to remember places where I need to not go again when wild camping.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How can you not visit them again if you don't remember where which ones are?
> 
> I need to know how you do this for all the times I try to remember places where I need to not go again when wild camping.


John has PDF of all sites we have visited, I can look them up on google, then I will remember.

Errr what was I supposed to remember


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And here's me hoping you'd found a cure > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> John has PDF of all sites we have visited, I can look them up on google, then I will remember.
> 
> Errr what was I supposed to remember


Uncleswede (where he gone) did a XLS file of POIs where you could click a link next to each one and it's go to google street, I adapted it for our own Places, I need to crack on with updating it at some point.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the file, let me know if it works or not please.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sw7sm03thl8no1i/Camping POIs 2014.xls?dl=0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

One could try turning up in a wet suit claiming it is the Muslim male equivalent of a Burkini:laugh:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Uncleswede (where he gone) did a XLS file of POIs where you could click a link next to each one and it's go to google street, I adapted it for our own Places, I need to crack on with updating it at some point.


Dont have drop box so couldn't check, hope someone else comes along. will have a go later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> Dont have drop box so couldn't check, hope someone else comes along. will have a go later.


You don't need a Dropbox to look at files Sue (But I can refer you & you get an extra 500mb of storage space) just click the link and you can view or download it to your puter.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This is the file, let me know if it works or not please.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/sw7sm03thl8no1i/Camping POIs 2014.xls?dl=0


Thanks Kev, it seems to work very well and without a dropbox account. Will be very useful.

Terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You don't need a Dropbox to look at files Sue (But I can refer you & you get an extra 500mb of storage space) just click the link and you can view or download it to your puter.


Will have a try when I clicked on kink initially it asked me to log in or sign up.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

suedew said:


> Will have a try when I clicked on kink initially it asked me to log in or sign up.


Yes it does but just ignore it and click download. It will then produce a file for you.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

oops that was a great typo for a budgie smuggler thread, have managed to download now thanks. Will have a good peruse whilst John is out on the tiles tonight.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know what you mean Sue, typing "kink" rather than "link" does rather give it away...... but of course if I was being naughty I could wonder why on earth you are following a thread on "Budgie smugglers" - I would have thought you are more of a bikini type person;










Was that one of last year's holiday snaps?

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why did I just know Captain Over would have been the first to have Licked that post? Ding Dong!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Why did I just know Captain Over would have been the first to have Licked that post? Ding Dong!


It was because I recognised my old girlfriend:laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I tried to access the file Kev I got only the option to Open in app (I'm on the phone) and then an error "net::ERR_UNKNOWN_URL_SCHEME" 

I'll try later on the laptop.


----------

